# I need a cheap inshore spinning reel



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I got invited to go fishing in south Louisiana with some guys and need another rod. I come down to Pensacola and fish every year and have some good salt water stuff, but the style they do requires more equipment than I've got. I have a Penn Fierce 3000 on a 7' M action rod, a Salt Striker 4000 on an 8' MH rod and then some bigger poles that I use for bait fishing, bottom fishing and shark fishing that won't be very useful on this trip. Anyhow, I don't want to spend much money. I'd like to stay under $40 if I can, but don't want to buy crap that's going to freeze up after 2 days. I'll likely put it on another 7' M action rod. I don't do bait casters, just spinning reels. I've looked a little at the Okuma Avenger and it seems to get good reviews, but you never know if those people actually know what they are talking about. I wouldn't rule out used, but you don't see a lot of used reels that would stand up to salt water in Arkansas where I live. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The Avenger & the Shimano Sienna are the only two sub-$50 spinning reels that I would recommend. They are both excellent reels for the money. That being said, I would choose the Avenger.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What size would you go with?


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

*Spinning reel*

I live in South LA, and use 2500/3000 size reels. I cant speak for the smaller Avengers, but I have a 5500 & 6500 I use BTB, and they've both been in use for over 4 years. With that said, I'd recommend the Avenger.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

If you don't need the bait-feeder feature, look at the Okuma Ceymar.

https://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Ceymar...6&sr=8-5-spons&keywords=okuma+ceymar+c55&th=1

The 55 is slightly over budget, and the 65 a hair more.

They aren't "one-vacation crap" ... .

( Check out the Field & Stream spinning reel test a few years ago. )

I have two of the 55's that have been hassle-free for a few years.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Woody Forbs said:


> If you don't need the bait-feeder feature, look at the Okuma Ceymar.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Ceymar...6&sr=8-5-spons&keywords=okuma+ceymar+c55&th=1
> 
> ...


Don't really want the bait feeder for a reel that small. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my Penn Battle's in 3k-4K. They would do the trick... I found a Battle 2 in 2K with an Outcast rod at a pawn shop that I picked up fer 40 bucks!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't find those in Arkansas Jason. :no:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the Penn persist ii

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Prrsuit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You should have jumped on the Amazon sale of the the Penn Battles..... Check out https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L1YRWJ...aced-7d1cb8aa510e&ie=UTF8&qid=1526043039&sr=1

I picked one up in 4K and love it....smooth as butter.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I have all kind of spinning reels. I would go with the Penn Battle 4000 but it will be over $50. I have one Okuma Avenger 40 that has been a good reel. I have one Battle 3000 that I hardly use because I like the 4000 size better.

The Cabelas Saltstriker is put together just like my Okuma's. I like the 40 and 50 size.

What are you going to fish for?? If Trout the 4000 size would be perfect for me. Might get by for Redfish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ended up getting a Pursuit II 4000. We are targeting trout and redfish. I have the 3000 Penn Sargus (don't know what I was thinking on that first post) and the SS40, which is significantly bigger than the Penn 4k. Would rather have the battle, but just couldn't do it this time. Did get a 7' ugly stick GX2 Med action. Feels well balanced. I spooled it with 10# vanish fluorocarbon. Seems a bit stiff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

